# Take A Link Out Of An Orient Watch



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Just got my new Orient CEX reserve watch. It is a little to big for me and there is no way to make it smaller (the easy way) so I think one of the links is going to have to come out. Thing is, I have never done that before, and do not have any kit.

Is taking out a link an easy thing to do.


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

It's really easy. The best thing to do is to get a link pin remover tool off eBay. The cheap blue plastic ones are absolutely fine.

This search should find some: http://shop.ebay.co....ink+pin+remover


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Markrlondon said:


> It's really easy. The best thing to do is to get a link pin remover tool off eBay. The cheap blue plastic ones are absolutely fine.
> 
> This search should find some: http://shop.ebay.co....ink+pin+remover


Even better, get one from our host

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/acatalog/Tools.html


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Robert said:


> Even better, get one from our host
> 
> http://www.rltwatche...alog/Tools.html


Oops, I had no idea those were there!


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Would that be the

Swiss Watch Bracelet pin removal tool

tool I should be going for.

If I want to change the strap on a watch can I use the same tool or would tha tbe a different tool


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

kc104 said:


> Would that be the
> 
> Swiss Watch Bracelet pin removal tool
> 
> tool I should be going for.


Yup, that's the one. This tool is used to push in and out the split pins in bracelets.



kc104 said:


> If I want to change the strap on a watch can I use the same tool or would tha tbe a different tool


In this case you need to remove the spring bars that hold straps and bracelets into lugs (or that hold bracelets into clasps). For this you'd need the "Bergeon Spring Bar Tool", either Standard or Fine.


----------

